# Any possible chance for a "Video Capture Card" option on Mac OBS?



## cosmopath (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe implement a feature to grab the audio from capture cards? I have an Elgato Game Capture HD and I would like this option for when I stream console games, so that I can add all the notifications and cosmetics on my stream.

*Or, does Video Capture Device cover this? *I always thought that option was just for webcams.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, video capture devices are for capture cards. However, Elgato has not provided drivers that let OBS use the Elgato, so you won't see it under that list.


----------



## cosmopath (Nov 9, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> Yes, video capture devices are for capture cards. However, Elgato has not provided drivers that let OBS use the Elgato, so you won't see it under that list.



Oh, I see. Yeah, I just read one of Elgato's articles and it says it doesn't support Mac OBS. Any possible chance of this being implemented in the near future?


----------



## cosmopath (Nov 9, 2014)

Actually, I probably have a more important question.

So, right now I tried using Window Capture to capture the Elgato preview screen, but when I start streaming Guitar Hero on Twitch, the video lags behind about 2 seconds. Is this something to do with OBS, or my computer? (What settings would you recommend to possibly eliminate this?)

Thanks.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 9, 2014)

It's up to Elgato to implement, not OBS. However, here is a workaround you can use: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/stream-setup-tutorial-for-mac-w-elgato-obs.123/

Also, the delay is because of the Elgato, which has about a built-in 1.5 second delay.


----------



## OmnicientWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

Elgato's priorities are:
1) Stream command for Mac (currently in private beta and isn't close to being finished, in my opinion, not this year anyways).
2) I've heard that after stream command is made available, they'll be looking into providing Mac drivers to support OBS.  Of course, this is only based on "what I've heard".

When asked time and time again for a timeline for the stream command within the Elgato software, the response has always been "soon".  I've learned that this actually means "Not anytime soon!" ;)


----------

